# Hello brethren, your brother in Colorado



## Chris Hill (Apr 25, 2016)

I am always willing to communicate with brethren anywhere, about me: I was entered and raised in Killeen, TX, lodge 1125 AF&AM. I now live in Colorado Springs, CO. I recently got out of the army after serving 10 years. Feels great to be out of the army and to be on the square!


----------



## Bloke (Apr 25, 2016)

Congratulations on being on civi street and welcome to the board from Australia...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 26, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forums brother and thank your for your service to this great country.


----------



## jim417 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank you for your service.  Were you a tanker?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 5, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Chris Hill (May 8, 2016)

jim417 said:


> Thank you for your service.  Were you a tanker?




No I was artillery.


----------



## jim417 (May 9, 2016)

Chris Hill said:


> No I was artillery.


Won't hold that against you .  I was a tanker at Ft. Hood in the late '80's.


----------



## KSigMason (May 9, 2016)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## dfreybur (May 9, 2016)

Chris Hill said:


> No I was artillery.



OKAY.  I WILL SHOUT THEN.  ;^)


----------



## Scoops (May 11, 2016)

Greetings from Chester UK, Brother.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 15, 2016)

R. Jacques Johnson said:


> First, I want to thank you for your military service to this country. Next, I want to say if you were serious about your service to this country you would have joined the Navy since they are the oldest and best fighting force the world has ever seen.  Nonetheless, someone has to be second. We call them the United States Marines.  So the Army comes in third, which means you still get a medal, lol.


Navy...a fighting force?  Hahahahaha..marines 2nd? Hahahaha...who conducted the largest amphibious landing in history?  Who bailed the Marines out of Falujah? Thats right the Army! 

Navy bday oct13 1775,
Army bday jun 14 1775

But thanks for your service bro johnson



Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 16, 2016)

deleted for peace and harmonies sake


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 15, 2016)

we can rag on each other about branches, but at the end of the day, we fought for one purpose, our freedom, that's the only way of life...Even though the U.S. Army is the only way to go....Whoooooah


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 15, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> we can rag on each other about branches, but at the end of the day, we fought for one purpose, our freedom, that's the only way of life...Even though the U.S. Army is the only way to go....Whoooooah



What did the poster on the wall in my squadron say?  It didn't say "Beat Soviet Union".  It didn't say "Sink Soviet subs".  It said "Beat Army".  We may rag on you green guys for pounding the ground, but we blue guys know who our worthy rivals are.  Even though they get rides from us to whatever ground they end up pounding ...  ;^)


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 17, 2016)

LOL/G\


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 17, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> What did the poster on the wall in my squadron say?  It didn't say "Beat Soviet Union".  It didn't say "Sink Soviet subs".  It said "Beat Army".  We may rag on you green guys for pounding the ground, but we blue guys know who our worthy rivals are.  Even though they get rides from us to whatever ground they end up pounding ...  ;^)


Nah we catch rides from the af and now we have our own cargo ships to move our trucks and stuff

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

